# woodworking CAD blocks



## addictivewoodworker (Jan 15, 2011)

I'm looking to design a wood shop on Autocad 2010. I'm looking for any kind of CAD blocks to help speed up the process. Does anyone have, or know where I could find them of various tools and shop equipment?


----------



## Texas Sawduster (Apr 27, 2009)

*AutoCad Blocks*

Try to Google AutoCad blocks and see if you can find a free download source.

Years ago when I was using AutoCad 13 / 14 I made my own blocks and imported them in.
I even went as far as making lumber in purchased lengths so I could insert them in my building plan then trim off the ends.
Worked out great although it was a bit of work up front.
I even made sheets of ply for the roof. Same with the sheetrock.

I don't believe I kept any of that stuff. If I do have it, it's packed away on a 3.5 floppy in some unmarked box of junk in the closet or I would give them to ya.


----------

